# Anzac Ale 2007



## James Squire (24/4/07)

Hi all,

Im throwing together an Aussie Ale recipe to brew up tomorrow for ANZAC day. In true Aussie Ale form Im pulling out the Pride of Ringwood and the cane sugar and seeing what I can do! Planning to mash cool, ferment cool and drink cool. :beerbang:  

Any thoughts or tweaks?

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: ANZAC Ale
Brewer: Hunk Inn Breweries
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
1.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 33.3 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 11.1 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.40%] (60 min) Hops 17.7 IBU 
12.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.40%]  (20 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
6.08 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
12.15 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.25 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5.6 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.25 kg

Cheers, beers and Lest we Forget,

JS


----------



## bconnery (24/4/07)

Shouldn't you chuck in some NZ Cascade, or something from across the Tasman, to make it an ANZAC ale?..

All that aside, I like the recipe, perhaps with some other hop, like Hallertau or something noble, sourced from Aus/NZ to keep the theme, for flavouring, I like to keep POR to bittering but that's me...


----------



## Stuster (24/4/07)

James Squire said:


> 2.25 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 %
> 1.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 33.3 %
> 0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 11.1 %



No Aussie grains?


----------



## James Squire (24/4/07)

Stuster said:


> No Aussie grains?



My apologies Stuster,

Im too lazy to update my Beersmith to incorporate the Aussie grains profiles. I've been living with the supplied profiles... h34r: 

Sorry. It will be JW Trad Ale for base.


----------



## James Squire (24/4/07)

bconnery said:


> Shouldn't you chuck in some NZ Cascade, or something from across the Tasman, to make it an ANZAC ale?..
> 
> All that aside, I like the recipe, perhaps with some other hop, like Hallertau or something noble, sourced from Aus/NZ to keep the theme, for flavouring, I like to keep POR to bittering but that's me...



Very true Ben,

IRC I've got some NZ Hall in the freezer which would work nicely! Cheers for the tip.

JS


----------



## Stuster (24/4/07)

Come on now. It only takes a few minutes. Here's the page with the extra grains.

Also note some nice templates done by a certain Darren Robinson. :super: 

The recipe looks good to me, although it might be a bit malty for an Aussie Ale with all that Munich. I'd say keep it as is though. :unsure:


----------



## T.D. (24/4/07)

I am also doing an Aussie Ale on ANZAC Day - a Coopers Pale Ale clone. All JW malts, Coopers sugar, and POR @ 60 only. Will be a nice one to have on tap next to the Winter English Bitters and Dark Milds! :super:


----------



## Double A (24/4/07)

You could always throw in some toasted flaked oats and golden syrup to go for an ANZAC Biscuit Ale.


----------



## James Squire (24/4/07)

All done Stuster!  Thanks for the little push I needed!  

Here's the ammended recipe with Joe White malts and a small addition of NZ Hall added for flavour. (Thanks Ben)

Note, hop schedule modified slightly also. Whatdya think?

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: ANZAC Ale
Brewer: Hunk Inn Breweries
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 50.0 % 
1.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 33.3 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 11.1 % 
12.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.40%] (60 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.40%] (20 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
12.00 gm Hallertauer [7.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
6.08 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
12.15 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.25 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5.6 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.25 kg

Cheers,

JS


----------



## T.D. (24/4/07)

Looks good JS, although, now that you have some Hallertau late you may not need the 20min addition of POR, unless you want it. I would be very tempted to bump up the Hallertau addition to 20g at 10mins and flick the 20min POR addition altogether. But that's just me...


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/4/07)

:lol: Less of the fearless ANZAC and more of the dreaded Hun. :beerbang: 

Have to agree though. Don't want too much wet dog coming through in the finish.

Warren -


----------



## James Squire (24/4/07)

Done. Cheers.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: ANZAC Ale
Brewer: Hunk Inn Breweries
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 50.0 % 
1.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 33.3 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 11.1 % 
16.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.40%] (60 min) Hops 18.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [7.00%] (15 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
6.08 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
12.15 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.25 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5.6 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.25 kg


----------



## T.D. (24/4/07)

I reckon that will be a cracker! :beerbang: :chug:


----------



## Stuster (24/4/07)

Good stuff, JS. :super:


----------



## James Squire (24/4/07)

Thankyou kindly all! 

Have a great ANZAC day everyone.

JS


----------



## winkle (24/4/07)

Double A said:


> You could always throw in some toasted flaked oats and golden syrup to go for an ANZAC Biscuit Ale.


Thats not a bad idea, an ANZAC Brown or Dark Ale to compliment JS's ANZAC Ale. I might try that next year


----------



## TidalPete (24/4/07)

James Squire said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im throwing together an Aussie Ale recipe to brew up tomorrow for ANZAC day. In true Aussie Ale form Im pulling out the Pride of Ringwood and the cane sugar and seeing what I can do! Planning to mash cool, ferment cool and drink cool. :beerbang:
> 
> ...



No Aussie yeast??????????
I know the Yanks saved Australia in World War Two (And we thank them :beerbang: ) but we do have a few yeasts of our own.

LEST WE FORGET.

:beer:


----------



## winkle (24/4/07)

TidalPete said:


> No Aussie yeast??????????
> I know the Yanks saved Australia in World War Two (And we thank them :beerbang: ) but we do have a few yeasts of our own.
> 
> LEST WE FORGET.
> ...



Coopers pale ale re-culture ya reckon, Pete?


----------



## TidalPete (24/4/07)

winkle said:


> Coopers pale ale re-culture ya reckon, Pete?



I am lucky enough to have the CL270 which does the job for me. Some say that it is the same as a Coopers but I find it be a little more attenuative & neutral?
Coopers is a good old Aussie yeast. :beerbang: 

LEST WE FORGET.

:beer:


----------



## brendanos (24/4/07)

I love Double A's idea! If there's any spontaneous brewers out there that don't have plans for tomorrow...

Aussie malt
Kiwi hops
Toasted oats
Brown or Cane Sugar
Honey/Golden Syrup
Coopers yeast

I'd be thinking a strong/old ale to drink on anzac day next year... if only I could afford a trip to the LHBS.


----------



## Tony (24/4/07)

I brewed an Aussie pale ale a couple of years back that took out a first place in international ale at NSW state comp and got a 4th at the AABC.

would be perfect for this !!

95% JW ale malt
5% JW wheat malt

1.050 @ about 7 to 8 EBC

10 IBU POR FWH
17 IBU POR 45 min

Use POR flowers, thay are better!

60 min boil
mash at 65 deg
I brewed with 1318 and was a fantastic beer!!!
1275 or US-56 would be great too.
scored 127/150 and beat several APA's from memmory.

If i didnt have 100 liters of beer in firmenters or waiting to be firmented i would put one down too.

will be raising the glass to the diggers tomorrow for sure.

and saying thanks  

cheers


----------



## tangent (24/4/07)

> You could always throw in some toasted flaked oats and golden syrup to go for an ANZAC Biscuit Ale.


 that was the first thing that crossed my mind.
i vote for a coopers pale yeast


----------



## winkle (26/4/07)

tangent said:


> that was the first thing that crossed my mind.
> i vote for a coopers pale yeast



how about,
Bronzed ANZAC Ale '08
for a 20 lt batch

JW Pale Ale Malt 4.5kg
Crystal Malt 60L 0.6kg
Instant flaked Oats 200gm
Wheat Malt 200gm
Golden Syrup 500gm

POR flowers 33gm 60 minutes
Coppers Ale yeast - 20 C
Probably could use a hop flavour addition, & hopefully the golden syrup wouldn't be over powering?


----------



## brendanos (28/4/07)

How about finishing with Pacific Hallertau?


----------



## brendanos (13/4/08)

It's that time of year again, and I'm tossing a few ideas around for an Anzac brew this year.

For those that have brewed them in previous years, how did they turn out? Did you get the flavour you were after?
Any tips on making it taste like a biscuit?
And if anyone has brewed with coconut, I'd love to know the how, when, and the result! I'm looking more at using dessicated/flaked coconut rather than an essense or extract.


----------



## brendanos (13/4/08)

Found this on HDB



> I made a coconut Porter from a Zymurgy recipe in 1998. The original recipe
> had won best of show at the AHA conference in 1998.
> 
> One thing, get the dry coconut from a health food store as the supermarket
> ...



Anyone care to comment on this?


----------



## sponge (13/4/08)

Hey mate, theres a fair bit of coconut related talk in this thread 
http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...f=11&t=7748

Hope this helps a bit. I havent read it in a while, but i am pretty sure theres some info on it for u


Sponge


----------



## BoilerBoy (13/4/08)

This is my plan for an ANZAC ale so far, not finalized yet.

3.8kg BB Ale
1.0kg JW Dark Munich
500g  wheat
100g Amber
300g Toasted oat flakes
300g Golden syrup
100g Pale choc

OG 1.048-50
POR and NZ Styrian Goldings together for around 30 IUS
EBC - 28
Recultured Coopers Ale yeast

Not all grains will be strictly Aussoe though


----------



## /// (13/4/08)

The OzCB mail list had quite a bit on this a few years ago. Golden Syrup was used by most, one punter used Quandong fruit.

Anyways, happy brewing.


----------



## Dave86 (13/4/08)

I'm planning on brewing mine in a few days, going in an english brown sort of style, already got my gallipoli ale about ready to keg, so not too worried about "aussie-fying" this one. Just want to try ang get a good strong biscuit flavour coming through, got the idea for a biscuity sort of beer form radical brewing, wasn't game to try the reccomended 1.8kg amber malt  

3.5kg Maris Otter
600g Bairds Amber
600g Toasted Polled Oats
220g Bairds Brown
80g Choc (mostly for colouring purposes)
450g Golden Syrup

About 26 IBU using EKG, ferment with nottingham, shoot for ~1.045


----------



## Hutch (16/4/08)

Dave86 said:


> 3.5kg Maris Otter
> 600g Bairds Amber
> 600g Toasted Polled Oats
> 220g Bairds Brown
> ...


Looks pretty similar recipe to Anzac biscuits
You just need some coconut in there :blink:

Edit: woops - coconut mentioned above. Might pay to read thread before posting! 
I'll shut up now.


----------



## Dave86 (16/4/08)

Well that was the idea! Thought the coconut might have a bit of a detrimental effect on the head


----------



## brendanos (16/4/08)

I plan for my grist to be as close to an anzac biscuit as possible - that is, wheat, oats, coconut, honey, and whatever barley malts make it taste more like a biscuit (ale, amber, melanoidin?). Home computers in a coma atm so am yet to knock out a recipe. 

I'm still interested to hear tasting notes from previous vintages!


----------



## bindi (16/4/08)

I brew an ANZAC beer every year, you will note one in my signature below, nothing like an ANZAC biscuit though, just beer for my ex-service mates [and I have plenty who like a pot or three] :beer: .


----------



## Dave86 (16/4/08)

brendanos said:


> I plan for my grist to be as close to an anzac biscuit as possible - that is, wheat, oats, coconut, honey, and whatever barley malts make it taste more like a biscuit (ale, amber, melanoidin?). Home computers in a coma atm so am yet to knock out a recipe.
> 
> I'm still interested to hear tasting notes from previous vintages!



I haven't tried to brew a biscuity beer before, but I got the idea for a hefty wack of amber malt from radical brewing with a touch of brown also. I've heard these are supposed to impart a fairly biscuity flavour.

Hope that helps


----------



## Dave86 (16/4/08)

Two fold post: Asked already in the WAYB thread, but I'll ask here as well. Any ideas on what would be a better yeast for this puppy? I'm going to go with either windsor or US-56. I was shooting for about 1050 (I'll check in the morning) Mashed high at 69, wanted a bit of sweetness and a lower alc result as It'll be on tap with my gallipoli ale (see signature) which has me leaning toward the windsor, but I don't want it to be overly sweet???

Any ideas?

Also: just thought I'd note that this is my 10th AG, and it rocks!


Cheers


----------

